# Wirklich ein Bitterling?



## gismu04 (5. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob das wirklich ein __ Bitterling ist?

Das erste Foto ist das Elterntier und das andere ein ca. 4 Monate alter Abläger 

Laut Händler waren sie mir damals als Bitterlinge verkauft worden, allerdings wenn ich nun google und auch hier im Forum schaue passt das farblich irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Sieht aus wie eine Karrausche oder Goldorfen...
Aber ein Bitterling ist das nicht


----------



## gismu04 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Vielen Dank, du hast mir sehr geholfen.

Habe bei Google mal __ Karausche eingegeben und das kommt doch meinem Fisch gleich.
Dann werde ich bei diesem Händler keine Fische mehr holen.

Nochmals, vielen Dank.


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Hier hast du Bitterlinge
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Sep. 2011)

Eindeutig eine __ Karausche. Schöne Grüße an den "Fach"Händler ....


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## gismu04 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Vielen Dank, für die Mithilfe.

Naja, bei diesem Händler werd ich keinen Fisch mehr holen.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings hier im Forum gelesen, dass sie kein Begleitfisch für Kois sind.
Habe aber einige in meinem Teich (Grösse zwischen 20-35cm) , wäre es ratsam sie nun herauszufischen?


----------



## Backdraft (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Meinst du die Karauschen oder Bitterlinge?
Also ich würde sie erstmal in jedemfall drin lassen. (__ Algenfresser)


----------



## gismu04 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Ich meinte die Karauschen damit. Allerdings muss ich doch einige von den hunderten Nachkömlingen rausfischen. Da sie ja doch um einiges Grösser werden als die BItterlinge, werden sie sich nach einiger Zeit stapeln müssen. Auch wenn sie langsam wachsen.
Vielleicht mag ja hier jemand welche haben?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Geräuchert schmecken sie gar nicht so schlecht - aber viele Gräten ...


----------



## gismu04 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Ne, danke bin kein Fischesser.
Hab sie lieber im Wasser als im Magen schwimmen


----------



## mareike (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein  Bitterling?*

Hallo,

mir ging es genauso wie dir. Ich hatte 5 Bitterlinge beim Händler gekauft. Als sie größer wurden, waren es vier Elritzen. Das gefällt mir auch nicht, zumal die Elritzen schon so groß sind wie kleine Goldfische.

:cu mareike


----------



## martin1978 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wirklich ein Bitterling?*



gismu04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob das wirklich ein Bitterling ist?
> 
> ...




Ist das eine GOLDKarausche auf den Fotos?


----------

